# Filter media



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey guys I was just wondering what type of filter media everyone is using on there tanks. And what you think is good and maybe not so good.
Thanks
... for My P tank I am using filter wool and activated carbon..
some of my other tanks have either this wool or sponge along with carbon


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I read somewhere that carbon isn't good. So I stopped using them but I do just use filter floss or wool.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What carbon mainly does is removing chemicals from the water, and is often used after a medicine treatment to remove any leftover traces. It also removes tanins from the water, which means that when you filter over active carbon, the water gets crystal clear (which some people, like me, want; as opposed to filtering over peat or black water extract, which gives the water a tea colour).

In my canister filter, I have active carbon (for chemical filtratrion), ceramic tubes (on which beneficial bacteria grow, for biological filtration) and cotton balls and filter wool (for mechanical filtration).
My small internal filters only contain filter wool, for additional mechanical filtration.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

very nice judazz that sounds really good , and Mpower i have also read that some people suggest that it is not good as well, so you are not alone on that one. However with my many years of keeping fish and using this substance I have never come across any problems regarding it so for my part it is safe with me. And the biggest thing I care to stress about when it comes to the water is consostant parameters and then WC. :







:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I use a coarse sponge prefilter, cell pore bio blox and peat moss


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

If anyone is using filter floss material you can just go the fabric store and buy quilt batting. Same stuff only way cheaper.


----------

